# Filipino Black Bean Ninja Fish



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

So is it nasty out? Need to empty that freezer? Boom! See below.

With fishing turning loose and the freezers filling up, I thought I would share this simple explosive recipe with the public. I call it the Filipino Black Bean Ninja Fish. Can't cook? No problem. Have a wife or girlfriend who complains about too much fishing or fish? Give them a roundhouse to the face of fish- this will leave an oyster in many a pants for sure.

This recipe works for any type of white fleshed feesh, but I have ranked the following:
black drum = sheepie = flounder = pompano > red drum > trout. Some might disagree with me but I am authoring so I am open and wanting of some feedback for those of you who try.

The following is written for 1 slot drum or big sheep; (just double for each increase in fish quantity). Let us begin:

Ingredients
-You will need two fillets of your choice of fish
-half a white onion
-one tomato
-3 cloves garlic
-2 inches of ginger
-secret weapon black beans (pictured below); use the asian kind (left) if you can to the left. Other black beans work as well.
-1/4 cup olive oil
-salt and pepper

Instructions
1) Mince all your garlic. Cut you onions however you like. Slice your ginger into thin long stips. Cut tomatoes however you like.
2) Heat your skillet on high and add half your olive oil portion for starters. Add the garlic, onions, and ginger and let simmer and stir for about 3-4mins. 
3) Add your feesh. Let each side cook but no too much. About 2 mins a side is good. Then turn your heat down medium to low. Add the rest of oil.
4) Add the tomatoes
5) Add 4 tablespoons black beans. If you are using asian beans you will not need salt anymore. But feel free to salt and pepper to your liking for any other type of beans. 
6) Let simmmer in med-low heat for 4 mins.
7) Stuff your face. It goes well with white rice.

You will see the finished result below. Have a change of shorts ready boys and girls. Also, you will notice that this recipe is very healthy (unsat fat)and caters to the fish filling up your freezers now. Enjoy! Please give me some feedback.:yes:


----------



## FenderBender (Oct 2, 2007)

Looks great! I will try this soon, thanks.


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

Looks full of flavor! I'll have to try it on my next black drum or redfish :thumbsup:


----------

